# Resources > Education Center >  >  Lucid Dreaming E-Book

## Shadow27

So I found this online,
I still have to read it but it looks like it may be quite
helpful.
LucidDreaming.pdf

Tell me what you guys think

----------


## insideout

Looks like it covers the basics in a very straight forward way

----------

